# Nocturne by Nick Kyme - Book Trailer



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone notice the DOW music? .


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Anyone notice the DOW music? .


Yes. Just as well as I noticed that the Aurelian trailer used the soundtrack "Steel and Doom" from the Ultramarines OST, and the "Outcast Dead" used a soundtrack from the "Space Marine" OST.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

looking forward to the book although I fear Da'kir will not see the end of the book alive,


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Bought it at Games Day and finished it earlier...OH MY GOOOOOOOOOODDD!!!!
Your in for a treat


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Stillios: Aye, it's a fantastic conclusion indeed.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Stillios: Aye, it's a fantastic conclusion indeed.


Indeed it is, a fantastic way to end the trilogy and hopefully set up the next one.


Lord of the Night


----------



## shadowhawk2008 (Apr 15, 2011)

Currently reading this. Things are suitably grimdark. And Ba'ken rocks


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like my Black Library will grow by another book. Though, I wish this had been released as a hardcover.


----------

